# Bones from fried chicken, Use for stock?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I have never made chicken stock but plan to save all of the raw bones i can when i debone a chicken before cooking and was wondering if people save their bones from fried chicken as well. Thanks


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I do.

edited: If you smoke chicken, don't bother saving the bones. The resulting stock is not all that good. It has too much of a smokey smell. Learned that the hard way, but the dogs don't seem to mind when adding the stock to their food.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you use T-Bones, bones for stock?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I would roast the raw bones with a bunch of vegetables, onions, carrots, garlic, celery, whatever you like, then make the stock.
I've not used bones from fried chicken but we tend to make roast chicken most of the time these days.

I throw steak and other beef bones in the freezer then make a BIG pot of stock.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> If you smoke chicken, don't bother saving the bones. The resulting stock is not all that good. It has too much of a smokey smell. Learned that the hard way, but the dogs don't seem to mind when adding the stock to their food.


A couple years ago my brother gave me the bones from a smoked turkey. I made stock from those bones, then used it to make soup. That was the best soup I ever had in my life. I keep hoping to get hold of some more of those smoked turkey bones.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Smoked bone stock does make a nice bean soup. Not so good (IMHO) for a chicken and noodle type soup though. 

We use any kind of leftover bones. Fried chicken bones work just fine. For poultry stock, I usually saute some finely chopped onion, celery, and carrot in a bit of butter. Then I add the water and bones. I simmer it on the lowest heat possible; it seems that boiling can make it bitter. Then I condense it down, strain it and either use it, freeze it, or can it. I salt and season further depending on where it ends up. I'd season a chicken pie differently than a vichyssoise; and the salt is best added last.

I do roast beef bones though, if I want that rich caramel coloring.


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I roast all bones with some meat left on, In a oven at 450 until they start to get brown and meat crispy.Then I fill a stock pot to the top boil down to half,fill back up with water and boil down to 1/3. This makes the most wonderfull turkey stock ever. It turns to turkey jello in the fridge.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This "jelly" stuff that comes from the bones-is this where glucosamine/conjointin comes from? Like, I could make my own for my old dog?


----------

